# Acquiring tools from a relative



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

My grandfather was a carpenter for years and had a pretty nice shop in the back with everything in it. When he passed the tools were technically left to one of my uncles but he already had equivalent tools so most are still sitting in the shop. I am talking to my mom and grandmother to try and get some of them for the house I am buying and rehabbing. I'm asking here to see if there are any tools in particular that I should try and pick up? I know its not much help without a list or photos but my general goal is to pick up lesser used things from there or cool old tools that would just be nice to have. I plan on buying basic stuff new (hammer drill, sawzall) but some of the lesser used tools I think it would be nice to pick up from them (router, chisels) or some of the big stuff (table saw.)

This will pretty much be my first venture in to both DIY and having a shop of any sort so the only tools I have now are very basic.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is a delicate sitiuation*

You don't want to appear "greedy", but "needy" is a better way. I could really use this... to build my ...." sort of approach. Get any hand or power tools that are available. Hand tools are great personal reminders of someone. I inherited a Craftsman RAS from the 60's, that makes my 3rd one, I tried to give it to a friend, got it back since he's moving and didn't want to truck it. I remember seeing it in the basement when I was younger, wondered how it worked. If other folks are not interested make an appeal that says I will really use them. My advice. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*A 10 in Miter saw....*

will be usefull table saw. I like hte radial arm saw too...


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I would talk to your uncle, if the tools are "his" he
is the one to tell you what you can have. He may
have other things you could have as well.

I have a lot of tools that have been in the family
several generations. I seem to be the last of the
woodworkers and have some reservations as to
what will happen to them when I am gone.

Our family has a large trust and technically they
belong to the trust, so I can not will them to anyone. But they can not be sold without the
approval of the trust members. 

A list and maybe some pic's would be a big +.

Table saw, RAS, band saw, drill press, router(s) with
bits, will all be a big plus in any project. Hand saws,
some of the older ones are far better than any new
one you could buy. The same with some of the old
planes and chisels.

There is a difference between a carpenter and a
wood worker. I know carpenters that couldn't 
build a square box to save their life and wood workers
that couldn't build a dog house.:laughing::laughing::laughing: 

Forth generation plane.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*BHOFM, Confusing statement*

Quote....."*Your* family has a large trust and technically they
belong to the trust, so *I* can not will them to anyone. But they can not be sold without the approval of the trust members....." 

Did you mean to say *"My* family.....?

He said the tools were left to his uncle, so I assume there is no trust in his family.
:smile: bill


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Quote....."*Your* family has a large trust and technically they
> belong to the trust, so *I* can not will them to anyone. But they can not be sold without the approval of the trust members....."
> 
> Did you mean to say *"My* family.....?
> ...


I fixed it.. Type faster than brain [email protected]!!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Without seeing a complete list, I would take whatever I could. You never know what you might need.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

BHOFM said:


> Table saw, RAS, band saw, drill press, router(s) with bits, will all be a big plus in any project. Hand saws,
> some of the older ones are far better than any new
> one you could buy. The same with some of the old
> planes and chisels.


noob question - what's and RAS?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cellophane said:


> noob question - what's and RAS?



RAS = Radial Arm Saw. We have an acronym list. Take a minute and check it out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cellophane said:


> noob question - what's and RAS?


You will be here a long time trying to figure out all of the acronyms used on here. That is a problem I have had.

George


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah, i made it all the way to B on the list... Thanks for the feedback so far!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

It is the same situation I am in. I would take a look at what would cost you the most to buy and go for the majors right away. The bigger a tool is, the more expensive it usually is. And what I have done is made a few different things to show my appreciation for the tool. It also shows you are going to use and dont just want it. The uncle will most likely give you whatever he has an extra of. Just be cool about it and be ready to be dissapointed. They might say no.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Cellophane

I agree with BHOFM's advice. Talk it over with your uncle, and make it clear that you would use any tools he is willing to pass along to you. He may be more than happy to have them go to someone who can use them. Do not be surprised if he indicates to you that the tools are "on loan". If I was in his situation I would likely put some limitations on the use of the tools so they didn't get out of family hands. Beyond that, if he is agreeable to letting you have some of them, talk it over with him as to what you would likely be using them for. If he has his own collection, as you have indicated, he will probably have some good input for you as to what you will need to accomplish your tasks. 

In any event, welcome to the woodworking forum, and have fun learning woodwork. It can be very challenging, and also very satisfying.

Gerry


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Woo! Heard back from my grandmother and its a go on the tools. She would keep any antique tools would stay there the few she uses every so often but a table saw and RAS are mine if I want them (and have room :blink

Thanks for the info. I'll check in with my uncle and see if he has any advice on what else to pick up as well.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Cellophane,
Try to get as much info as you can on the tools. Who has owned them, worked with them, where and when. Write it down. 

Even though power tools come and go, they too may someday become antiques! Having the history just adds to the value even if it is important only to your family.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The power tools are always handy to have...TS, circular saw, sanders, routers, jointer, planer, etc.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds like your in a good situation with a lot of good advice here. Don't be afraid to ask questions, no such thing as stupid questions when your a newbie with some tools and want to be safe about using them. I scared myself on more than one occasion when I just didn't know better at the time. Not a good feeling when something happens and you feel like having to go change your bloomers.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

The number one tool you have for your safety is between your ears!Sometimes I have a little brainfart and feel lucky something didnt happen! Itchy


----------



## asr (Mar 6, 2010)

I think either way you want to take the tools. Assess the quality and condition if you are planning to use them personally. If not, it will at least give you a gauge of what you need in your work and could be some memorabilia (sp!?). 

Best,
ASR


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

A table saw and Radial Arm saw are great aids in remodeling. Here are also some great tools for remodeling. 

Compound miter saw
Jig Saw
Circular Saw
Reciprocating Saw
Sanders - hand sanders, 1/4 sheet sanders, belt sanders, random orbital sanders, basically anything that has sand paper affixed to it. 
Tape Measures. Rulers
Squares - combination, framing, speed, and tri squares. 
chalk lines
saw horses
nail guns
air compressor
pry bars
utility knives
tool belts
nail aprons
screw guns
cordless/corded drills
drill bits
levels 
Blades for all the saws - these guys get pricey quick!

A lot of wood working tools can be used to remodel homes, but dedicated wood working tools cost a lot more than contractor type stuff because its designed for more precise work.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i recently had friends ask me to take care of theyre gramps tools, so i put it on craigslist,

what a waste of time that was, nobody wanted to pay for anything, they wanted multiple tools for like 100 bucks, that got old then ya had ill trade, then i just deleted the post,

not long after the vulturs showed up inlaws, they were just like them picking the place clean,

its a goods thing i already had better tools because i could overide them as to the things the took,

all i got was a bandsaw, crapsman model built in 97, that is like new as in only turned on a dozen times , then i got a new never hooked up dust collector and a swiss made vise set up that is new in the box.

too bad he wasn't one of those doctors with the whole setup from delta, i would still be loading lol


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I know its an ages old thread at this point however - after my grandmothers funeral we went out into the shop to look around and see what was available and I talked with some family about it. One uncle's opinion was that the tools should by in large go to someone who would use them rather than just sit on it as a paper weight (I agree and passed up other items for just that reason) He also felt it was a fitting way to remember everyone - grandfather would have loved to sit out there and jab about it all. 

Turns out there was a big cabinet full of planes dating to pre-war in a huge variety - block, jointers, tongue & groove, smoothing and so forth, a truckload of hand saws (yard sale addicts), lots and lots of bits and pieces and misc hand tools and some power tools. The consensus was that the big tools were old and several had electrical issues but I could tag the hand tools I was interested 

Hopefully I can get most of the hand tools I wanted - the only people that would use them already have plenty of tools and the other folks would only want for sentimental value (which is fair enough.)

Here's hoping eh. :thumbsup:

...now to clean out the garage some more so I can use them :laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would be checking out the table saw.

I still use my grandfathers craftsman... daily. :yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool story........what a legacy,passing your tools to a relative who's gonna use them.Don't get any better than that.BW


----------

